# Cute widdle wabbit



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

This is a short video of my brother's dwarf rabbit grooming itself. So adorable!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Precious!!!!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

So cute!! I just love the colors of his fur! We had a dwarf rabbit when I was little, he was a lot of fun.


----------

